# Research Chems????



## ATP Machine (Sep 23, 2016)

I have always stayed away from research chems for AI's/PCT, too risky for my liking. Unfortunately, I have had some major issues with my old international source. Will be digging for a good domestic source but I will save that for a different day. Has anyone had luck with research chems for AI/PCT? As far as lab verified? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ATP Machine (Sep 23, 2016)

I'll go with ironmag if someone other than a rep would chime in


----------



## blergs. (Sep 24, 2016)

Ironmag is a good place and part of this forum so feel free to look up feedback on them : )


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Sep 26, 2016)

I am a long time member prior to ever repping for IML and IMR.

I won't try to sell you on any of the products.  I will let reviews speak for themselves.  But I will tell you that if you want to use my code, you can.  "WES15" will get you 15% off at www.ironmagresearch.com

Best of luck to you regardless of who you choose!!


----------

